# Why not move the GBA Release Information...



## Vater Unser (Jul 13, 2008)

...to the bottom of the front prage?

There hasn't been a new GBA release for 3 months now, and it's uncertain if there will ever be another one...
Having to scroll past the Yggdra Union screenshots all the way to the bottom of the page in order to check for new Wii releases is getting tedious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's time to acknowledge the GBA isn't getting any support anymore and people care more for new Wii releases than for Yggdra Union, or some random region dupe that might be dumped in the future...I believe it would greatly enhance the overall GBAtemp browsing experience for most people


----------



## fischju (Jul 13, 2008)

Or an option to turn it off?


----------



## camx (Jul 13, 2008)

I grow quite weary of seeing Yggdra Union every time I want to check the DS release list.  That girl, always there, wielding a sword, I worry about her getting caught, it is definitely NOT good.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 13, 2008)

I think I can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Here

and change the "Portal display: what subjects do you want to see on the portal? In which order?" to 


```
General, NDS, Wii, Homebrew
```

or however you see fit, just remove GBA from there as fischju said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: sig JUST changed as you posted that....I moved far far away from Canada XD


----------



## fischju (Jul 13, 2008)

I did not know that was there.

Also, why are you and Ace seperated? (sig)


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 13, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> I think I can help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that rocks


----------



## Shinji (Jul 13, 2008)

Side note: order matters too.  So if you care more about homebrew than site news, put that first


----------



## camx (Jul 13, 2008)

Whoops my bad.  Thank you Shinji, that girl is gone from my night terrors forever!


----------



## JPH (Jul 13, 2008)

Erm, this is still a valid suggestion.

Visitors whom check the site only for release information will have to scroll thru the GBA Release list section before getting to the Wii Release list as they've got no options to change the order of the lists.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 13, 2008)

I never noticed that as i use the lite skin and its really broken. Heres an idea, FIX IT!!!!!!


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 13, 2008)

gbatemp.net


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 13, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Go Here
> 
> and change the "Portal display: what subjects do you want to see on the portal? In which order?" to
> 
> ...


They're fault for not registering xD


----------



## NightKry (Jul 13, 2008)

Hm.. i turned GBA off, and yet, IT'S STILL THERE!! =P Oh yeah, and some of the skins are really broken =P I find GBAtemp V3 the best.


----------

